
A Certain Kind of Love, or Why My Apartment Qualifies as a Phone Network Now - doctorshady
https://medium.com/@gewt/a-certain-kind-of-love-or-why-my-apartment-qualifies-as-a-phone-network-now-bd9e25aba773
======
IntelMiner
Oh hey, I recognize who wrote that article!

Super interesting to see she found something others would consider niche to
cope with depression.

I spent the last few years at the same time bouncing around various ISP's in
different roles. Some friends and I have joked that I'm the "Roy Batty of
Telecom". Having touched just about every method that people these days use to
access TV, Internet and Phone

There's a certain wonderment that these inexplicable mishmashes of tech that
cover the entire world "just work" with one another. Providing services that
most people take for granted

------
jaboutboul
I thought talking to someone or just some encouragement might help. I called
the number but it just took me to a busy signal!

~~~
gewt
Hi hi, author of the story here.

I just upgraded the router I was using for this last night and forgot to re-
add that dialpeer.

    
    
      dial-peer voice 6129913 pots
       destination-pattern 14156129913
       supplementary-service pass-through
       direct-inward-dial
       port 0/0/0:23
       forward-digits 7
    

That number goes straight to my conferencing system as a quick demo I thought
might amuse some.

I'm doing well enough, but I felt I should write a story detailing coping with
depression through tech. ;p

------
xellisx
TLDR; Ended up with old PBX's and set them up in her apartment.

Longer: Learning how to interact with these PBX's (and lots of purchases from
Weird Stuff), it's helping her deal with depression.

*Edited for correct gender.

~~~
d6e
Pretty sure you mean "her".

~~~
xellisx
D'oh! Edited.

